# Svalinn? Thoughts?



## BooNN (Dec 16, 2019)

I found this company (Svalinn) and they seem like they really know their stuff and I was curious on y’all’s thoughts! Any information or thoughts would be much appreciated thanks a bunch!
-BooNN


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know anything about these guys, one way or the other. But you can get a well-trained PP dog much cheaper than the 75-90K they're charging... Shop around would be my advice!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

BooNN said:


> I found this company (Svalinn) and they seem like they really know their stuff and I was curious on y’all’s thoughts! Any information or thoughts would be much appreciated thanks a bunch!
> -BooNN


Hi BooNN and WELCOME! 

You are right.....it is a COMPANY!!!

I see 20 breeding dogs! YIKES!!!! ? Only Mals shown on http://svalinn.com/ Didn't see any GSD's

Would this be your first GSD?

Temperament is KEY not color for a GSD https://www.germanshepherdguide.com/temperament.html

research, Research, *RESEARCH*!

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!

*Which "TYPE" of German Shepherd are you looking for?
Show Line? ... Working Line? 
see these pages for "Types": (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )
https://www.germanshepherdguide.com/german-shepherd-types.html

*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!

*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)

*What state are you in and how far are you willing to travel (hours)?

*Are you willing to have a dog shipped?

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels )
http://www.germanshepherdguide.com/

“As marvelous as German Shepherd Dogs are, they are not a breed that is appropriate for everyone. They have the innate energy levels of a natural working dog, and therefore require a dedicated dog owner to provide the requisite amounts of exercise and attention to keep them happy and healthy. They are not for the weak-willed, as their intelligence will soon have them ruling the household if proper human authority isn’t provided. Ideally they should have a “job” to do, as this is when they are most satisfied (dogs of our breeding have succeeded in obedience, schutzhund, agility, search & rescue, tracking, therapy work, and a multitude of other endeavors). Even a family pet must have formal obedience training to be a proper canine citizen.” (quote from a breeder’s site)

Moms


----------

